
Show HN: Browser you can use to automate work online - kestas
https://ontrackhq.com
======
kestas
I have launched this few years ago. Robotic process automation browser. Idea
is to bring RPA to small-medium sized businesses for easy, fast and
inexpensive setup and deployment.

~~~
Blockchain_Mike
How does the "hours" work? The FAQ says the actual time the automation takes
to complete, but is this at human speed or robot speed?

